# Background paper



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I bought a background paper for my tank and I put it in the gravel against the glass and then I poored the water...Now my tank is full of water but the paper doesn't stick to the glass... why ?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Water must be getting behind it, instead of forcing it against the back wall. I never tried putting a backround IN a tank. I have always found taping it on the back works fine.


----------



## MexicanRacoon (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah, i think you really should put it behind the glass. on the outside.

i could be wrong, but i doubt it.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

you need to tape it to the outside of the tank


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

yup...outside of the tank is the best bet. if you put it on the inside, it wouldn't last as long, because of algae build up, and your fish tearing away at it. if its outside, all you have to worry about is it fading from age. just my two cents.


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

inside the tank?


----------



## IronMike (Jun 27, 2004)

I have never heard of putting the background on the inside of the tank.
I thought it was common sense to tape it to the outside


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

yea who reallly puts the backround in the tank, i just tape it on.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

you should try putting it on the outside of the tank.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

...it's ok now...this post is no more good !


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> ...it's ok now...this post is no more good !


 that's pretty sweet though, putting the backround in the tank


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

haha


----------



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

Canadian eh?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lol. eh buddy dont be puttin er backgrounder inside the tank..


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

:laugh: I would suggest putting it on the back by tapeing it


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

lol i know it's a stupid question...when i started my tank the water wasn't clear so when i put the background behind the tank i couldnt see it so i taught that it was designed to go inside :laugh: and it was water proof so i try to put it inside but it didn't work ! I've learned my lesson


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

How did you get the background to stick to the glass inside the tank?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I thought that with the pressure of the water it would stick to the glass...!


----------



## IronMike (Jun 27, 2004)

thats hilarious
wouldnt the pressure hold the gravel, fish, decor...ect ect to the glass also?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

not the pressure...i don't know how to explain it....it's just like when you poor water on a paper and then you put it on a window...it will stick and that's what i tought...so the better word would be succion...


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

:laugh: Tape it on the back to the sides and a long strip up top


----------



## robi1kenobi (Apr 8, 2004)

The word you were looking for is cohesion But honestly, I think it would be easier to tape it to the outside


----------

